# What is your favorite dog breed?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

other than the maltese?

I know that all of us here are crazy about the maltese breed, but do you have other breed that you adore or think that it is cute? and why?

me:

1. shih tzu. They have a cute face; big rounded eyes, and some of them have adorable colors








2. Westies. They remind me of the maltese. I love their ponited up ears








3. yorkies: I love their color, and pointed up ears.
4. Border collies. they are active and most of them are so smart. My dad's border collie "Barny" is one example


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

The Cavalier King Charles (I think that's the right name







) tugs at my heart.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I like the Brussels Griffons, they have such a "cute" face. And the Affenpinschers for the same reason. And the Yorkies. And the Chinese Cresteds. I think the Bedlington Terriers are interesting. Wouldn't mind having a Standard Poodle for a big dog or a Golden. Another Boykin would be great. If I keep going, I'll have everything on the AKC list.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i have a soft spot for irish setters.....









if i were to get another dog, it would be a toy breed...most likely a maltese... 

other than maltese, i like yorkies...but i have a particular look i prefer.

and i think shih tzus are cute...but again, i have a particular look i like....


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Of course Maltese but I also love yorkies, I used to have one CeCe until she passed away a couple of years ago.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Yorkie, Havanese, Jack Russels, and Carins are my favorites.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

My #1 FAVORITE BREED EVER is definitely the














Maltese














, but there is a 3-way tie between 2nd place:







Golden Retrievers and







Standard Poodles, and







Long Coated Chihuahuas


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Nonny -- I'm with you: If I were to get another dog other than a Maltese, I think it would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I also love the dog from my childhood - a Brittany Spaniel and the love of my life was an Afghan. A Borzoi would be way up near the top of the list, too. Now I'm starting to sound like Tanner's Mom -- the list could go on and on ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

HMMMM--I have a special place in my heart for Golden Retrievers (my godfather always had one or two) and Toy Poodles (I had a little girl growing up). I also like Standard Poodles - I think they look so regal. But, with a few exceptions, I love all dogs.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Maltese, of course I could only own this breed.
My second if I could have one would be a Rottweiler, I love them they are beautiful..

Andrea~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Maltese of course.................then Papillion! I also like Yorkies but with any breed I have certain preferences.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well Maltese are my first and foremost choice now but after being owned by a beautiful big Rottie and also an amazing red Dobie I have to say both would be my second and third choice, not because I love the breeds less but more because with the Malts it is much easier to have them with us at all times in the house.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maltese is way out above all others as my favorite... but two other breeds that I like are the Irish Setter and Standard Poodle.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Golden Retriever







I used to live with one, he was my roommates. They are so friendly aren't they?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Maltese of course.................then *Papillion*![/B]


omgoodness, yes! after seeing wilson's sister, molly... i was taken! she's a little DOLL!


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Other than Maltese???









(Stop looking at me like that Chloe! Of course you are the best...that's understood.)

Okay, well, the other breeds I like are cocker spaniel, daschund, malti-poo (does that count, or is it cheating?). Whew, this is really a tough question.







Um, yorkie (as long as it's not too yappy, because they are really cute too).

All done!







Basically Maltese are WAY, WAY on top for me.


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have actually had other breeds in my life...I had a Westie named Emma....I had a hairless Chinese Crested named Lily.....I have pictures of them that I should post one day... I loved them both for a lot of reasons but the sweetest dog I have ever had and the most chilled and relaxed is a Whippet. He is with my ex husband but he was sooooo sweet. 

I love me some animals...and dogs


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> The Cavalier King Charles (I think that's the right name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my choice too


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Toy Poodles - they are cute and very smart.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

My other fav is the Rottweiler..my bf had one and she was the sweetest thing..sadly she passed away from cancer


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

If i had another pic other than a maltese i would take the same kind as my mother has..
Coton De Tulear.. Its a rare breed of a French dog.. Same family as the Maltese and bithon..
Beutiful dogs w/ all that wht hair.. I love wht dogs and i love the fluffy long hair. 
Here is a pic of her two dogs..


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

_*GOLDEN RETRIEVER....without a doubt!!!*_</span>











































































































*Now Boyz, you can't be golden retrievers when you grow up!!

I love you just the way you are!!!*

































<span style="color:#993399">*"I'm dreaming about coming back in my next life as a MALTESE!!" <sigh>*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Maltese are the perfect dog for me.....however I loved loved loved our Bull mastiffs....they were awesome dogs, great looking, great with kids....a very sweet and loving breed.







I also love Morkies and think shih tzus are real cute. We had a golden once....he was a very good dog.....but a stinky dog.







</span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

E-gad this is tough.. there are some breeds that I love! but wouldn't necessarily want to own one. I love the Great Pyrenees, St Benards, and Bernese Mountain Dogs. ( Yup all big boys! ) 
I love love Goldens but I am at an age where the 'wee-ones" just appeal to me the most as part of my lifelstyle now... and of course "Maltese have won my heart". I also like the "Pappy's" and the Yorkies. 

In case anyone would like to see the 'cream of the crop" for any breed.... here once again is a link to the Breed judging at Westminster Dog Show 2006.Just pick a group then the breed ,and the individual judging can be seen. If you havn't seen this before you have to check out the Maltese... though I thought the 2005 video showed the little Maltese more clearly... or maybe I just like the music







You can also see the 2005 judging by clickin at the tab at the top and choose videos. 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2006/...reed/index.html


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Golden Retreivers for sure... then hmm Great Danes and Labs.

How I miss my Shannon ... she was the perfect dog for our family at the time we had her. A large Golden. Children friendly, protective, fun and funny. When we got our Yellow Lab, Woody, Shannon thought we had given HER a toy! Together they were every little boys' dream.

Saddly though, Woody was dognapped and Shannon passed of old age at 12.

Took me almost 10 years to even think about getting a dog again. I just was not up for that heartbreak ever again. I look into Bella's eyes or watch Wookie being funny and I fear it all over again some day. Booooo.

Good poll,
Melanie
*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese
3. Maltese
4. Havanese
5.Toy Fox Terrier
6. Pappy
7. Sheltie
8. Aussie


----------

